
Should We See Everything a Cop Sees? - wglb
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/23/magazine/police-body-cameras.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0
======
coldtea
Yes. End of story.

And if not the general public, then the defendant's attorneys.

